# my projects



## kool_princein (May 29, 2013)

Dear friends,
its my first post.Now i am sharing clocks which made by me by using of rouiter turning n scroll saw machines.
I hope you all will likes it


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum. Very nice clocks!!

earl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice clocks, Israr.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard. I especially like the first one, but don't see any hands on the clock.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Theo; it's the right time all the time!


Nice work, Israr; welcome!
Pardon my ignorance but how do you combine a router _and_ a scroll saw? 
Did you mean you routed shapes previously sawn out with the scroll saw?


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I really like the chains on the clocks. A very timely post. Thanks


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice job.
A kindly tip: if the background is dark, the hands should be a light color.
And vice versa.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

The clocks are really something. I too like the chain, a nice touch. I thought about making a chain with the router but had no need or a chain, now maybe I do have a good reason to make one, other than just the fun of doing it.


----------



## kool_princein (May 29, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Welcome aboard. I especially like the first one, but don't see any hands on the clock.


Thanks for reply
Its wall clock not wrist watch or pocket watch.


----------



## kool_princein (May 29, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Theo; it's the right time all the time!
> 
> 
> Nice work, Israr; welcome!
> ...


I used many machines to make this clocks.
I got an idea from this pics.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*not understood....*



kool_princein said:


> Thanks for reply
> Its wall clock not wrist watch or pocket watch.


Still needs hands, though?

Unless the full face rotates?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice clocks!!


----------



## kool_princein (May 29, 2013)

*New Clock's*

*Dear friend's
Now I am sharing Few more clock's.
I hope you will likes them.
I am waiting for your replies. 
*


----------



## kool_princein (May 29, 2013)

*I thinks people doesn't likes my work.*


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I like the last three.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

kool_princein said:


> Thanks for reply
> Its wall clock not wrist watch or pocket watch.


Hello Israr
They are saying "pehle gharee may ghantay aur minute ke sun'ian nahi hain":no:

They are beautiful, background and hands have to be different color so that one from a distance may see the time clearly, which is rightnow of similar dark colors


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

kool_princein said:


> *I thinks people doesn't likes my work.*


Why you saying this? these clocks are beautiful, no doubt about that:yes4:


----------



## kool_princein (May 29, 2013)

I didn't got replies till many days. so I thought.
Now thank you very much for all replies.


----------



## kool_princein (May 29, 2013)

Shukriya Obaid bhai .


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

kool_princein said:


> Shukriya Obaid bhai .


You are always welcome, Israr, if i go to buy these similar wooden clocks from the market i can imagine how expensive it will be, few days back i bought a Seiko wooden wall clock for my aunt and it was like $140, if you convert it in rupees it is quite expensive for a wall clock!


----------



## kool_princein (May 29, 2013)

*Dear friends,
Few more clocks for you.
I hope you will also likes them. 
& Thank for all for replies*


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Of these 5 new ones, I really like #2 and #4.
The face of #4 goes well with the frame.
Number #2 is a nice mantel design.

Consider adding temperature and humidity dials.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I would have to say that #1 and #3 are the ones I like best.


----------

